# A bloody three wheeler



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It goes wherever it wants

Never in a straight line 

Always to the left in circles 

And I need a big area to continually go left in circles 

And I panic and try to put my feet down and I’m run over by the back wheels 

But I’m hoping I’ll go in ever decreasing circles and eventually disappear 

And it doesn’t help that Albert gets on and rides it in a straight line 

I’m jinxed I know it

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! I wonder if you are pushing too hard with your right arm or pulling with your left? I remember being told that when cycling we should sit up straight and just use finger tips to steer. Are you able to do that?

We need a video


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn’t dare switch on the electric motor 

Can you imagine wizzing around in circles ?

And no you can’t have a video >

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh well it was worth a try


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Definitely no electric motor for a while Sandra!

It's good that you've got on it. Now, as Pat says, you need to work out why it is you're pulling to the left, then act against that. 

I imagine you'll very quickly get to the stage where you won't need to put your feet down. 

Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I would pay good money to see that! 😁


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If we could see a video it might give us some ideas about why it is doing that thing - it sounds like you may be pushing too hard with your right arm.

That's a good reason and you know that you can trust your friends on here to watch it with a totally sober expression and we will never even show the teeniest hint of a smile or the beginnings of the rictus of laughter.... (and I am sure that you DO believe in Father Christmas and the Tooth Fair as well as every claim made by any politician....)

My suggestion actually is serious - it sounds like you are pushing too hard with your dominant arm. It may sound radical but actually using the electric motor MIGHT allow you to push evenly without having to think about pedalling but only think about steering - obviously only at very slow speed.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What about using the "walking pace" mode and then just put your finger tips on the handle bars?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All suggestions gratefully received > >

On hold at the moment , I read somewhere that their is always a tendency for a three wheeler to pull to the side 

Anyone passing this way is more than welcome to try it out ,but go steady on the electric

The guy who overhauled it said it’s very fast , don’t go above 1 

I think it might launch at a higher level

ET s going home!! :wink2:
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve found a local site

Cycling for the disabled

She didn’t laugh when I told her I couldn’t ride my three wheeler

Well she did, but in a positive way

But told me they have tricycles , and they can certainly teach me to ride one

Bicycles for all

Every Monday and Thursday

Free 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Sandra - it's amazing what's out there when you start looking!

Onwards and upwards. We'll, onwards only we hope!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds great!

My daughter belongs to a cycling club. It is one of those that goes for massive long rides at the weekend and they all try to beat their best times. She just tags along and does her own thing. They stop half way for a coffee break and if she has had enough she returns to base.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Woah

That will be me

Albert does 20 miles

My son and son in law 50+

I’ll soon be doing ten 

If I can get this bloody bike to go in a straight line 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

According to the laws of physics, of which I don't know a lot, if the path is sloping left to right the bike will 'turn downhill'. (Correction willingly accepted!)



Unless of course it is not equally balanced. How about a visit to a bikeshop for a health check? It may need the bike equivalent of a wheel alignment/balance check.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it’s me viv

I always go round in circles bike not withstanding

Couldn’t go today as the gas man is coming to service the fires and change faulty parts 

But Thursday I will

Albert bless him when I said just drop me off 

Said no I’ll be happy to practise and to learn what you need to do 

So I can continue to help 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I converted my bicycle to electric which is great as it helps me pedaling, I can go a lot further but the battery pack hangs from the handlebars and I find it very hard to steer in a straight line.
When I turn the weight of the pack causes me to oversteer and wobble, is there a way to stiffen up the steering?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

mmmm -stiff steering on a bicycle doesn't sound like a good solution, better to move the battery pack I would think.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it not possible to put on a bike rack to carry the battery at the back 

A bit more wiring maybe 

Sandra


----------

